# My first paracords works...



## theTRAVELR (Jul 10, 2014)

Last sunday I did my first steps with paracord and here are my first finished projects.

*Lanyard for my wife's bike key:*







Purple/Reflective Silver

*Paracord Ring:*







.
Purple/Black

*Key Bracelet for carrying my key during running/workout:*







.
Neon Yellow/Reflective Silver.

*Lanyard for my Wrangler Key*







.
Neon Yellow/Desert Camo with ITW Nexus hardware (Grimloc and D-Ring).

...really like that camo/neon mix.


----------



## JTB_Cord (May 28, 2014)

Nice work traveler. This stuff is addicting! LOL


Keep Twisting!
JTB Cords
Paracord Forum


----------



## HardcoreSlot (Jul 19, 2013)

I like it! 
I'm working on something similar to the key holder but to hold a ferro rod and striker. 
What did you use? looks like electrical wire of sorts.


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

Nice work. Yeah what is used to hold the key to the bracelet?


----------



## theTRAVELR (Jul 10, 2014)

I used O-Rings to hold the key. Taken from an assortment of universal sealings I bought in the home improvement store.


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

So you keep the key attached to the bracelet when using the key?


----------



## theTRAVELR (Jul 10, 2014)

Exactly... I attached a spare key that wasn't needed to the bracelet. When returning from my workout I take off the bracelet to open the door.


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

Oh okay.


----------

